# Apple GarageBand question



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a little MacBook Air that came with GarageBand. I see that you can record a track via the built-in mic on the Mac.
So, can you also use an external microphone (with some kind of adaptor) direct into the computer? I can't find an answer in the Help section...

Anyone do this, and if so, what do/how do you recommend...?

Thank you.


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

Crickets. Anybody?


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2012)

There is no preamp on the input on the Air (or any of the recent MacBooks). It expects a line level signal.

Your best bet is to get an external audio interface. For simple, but high quality I recommend: http://www.apogeedigital.com/products/one.php


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

iaresee said:


> There is no preamp on the input on the Air (or any of the recent MacBooks). It expects a line level signal.
> 
> Your best bet is to get an external audio interface. For simple, but high quality I recommend: http://www.apogeedigital.com/products/one.php


Beautiful, thank you iaresee.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Not familiar with MacBooks, but if it has a USB connection, I would think that you could use a USB mic as well. Blue makes some nice, affordable USB mics.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2012)

bw66 said:


> Not familiar with MacBooks, but if it has a USB connection, I would think that you could use a USB mic as well. Blue makes some nice, affordable USB mics.


That'll work too.


----------



## GuitarPix (Jan 11, 2007)

I have the Apogee ONE and really like it as a pre-amp with USB into my Mac. I also have a PreSonus mic pre that's pretty close. However I'm not a big fan of the built in mic in the ONE - so grab a decent $250 or more large diaphragm condenser mic and it'll really shine. Try a few to see which one fits your voice. I had a AT2020 (which is really inexpensive) that totally sucked on my voice but was amazing for a female singer I recorded. I prefer the AT3035 for my voice but that seems to be out of production. There are lots of other choices in affordable but still decent mics. I'd suggest not going under $250 for your 'main' mic - but try a few and see what happens.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

watch kijiji...i got a tascam interface for cheap...


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

You don't like the condensor built into the ONE? That is actually the reason I first got the ONE because the mic was purportedly so good!! And after using it for a year, I got another ONE just so I could record acoustics in stereo. I think the ONE mic is head and shoulders above what the AT -series offers (I own one but now never use it) and I also rate it up there with my RODE condensor. 



GuitarPix said:


> I have the Apogee ONE and really like it as a pre-amp with USB into my Mac. I also have a PreSonus mic pre that's pretty close. However I'm not a big fan of the built in mic in the ONE - so grab a decent $250 or more large diaphragm condenser mic and it'll really shine. Try a few to see which one fits your voice. I had a AT2020 (which is really inexpensive) that totally sucked on my voice but was amazing for a female singer I recorded. I prefer the AT3035 for my voice but that seems to be out of production. There are lots of other choices in affordable but still decent mics. I'd suggest not going under $250 for your 'main' mic - but try a few and see what happens.


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

I'm using a Presonus Inspire1394(Firewire) Audio interface with GarageBand on my iMac and it works flawlessly!


----------

